# NIC card - CPU Overload

## cezar.serban

Hello.

I have installed Gentoo in order to use it a router on a Dell 1950 poweredge server.

This is used for core routing,and it subject to a large number of pps (> 60000 during peak hours). 

This server has 2 Quad-Core CPUs, meaning interrupts should bedistributed between all 8 cores equally. 

The server had a stock Broadcom NetExtreme NIC card which did not perform well. Normally the load was around 10% on all cores, but when a lot of interrupts were generated,one the of cores hit 100% load and it was stuck for a short time while the others dropped to 0.1%. This meant that all IRQs were sent to an overloaded core and as a results, I had a lot of packet loss. Then it started balancing IRQs normally after a few minutes,and then the process started once again.

In order to solve this problem,I upgraded to an Intel I350-T2 NIC card,which reportedly uses the IGB driver for Linux and should perform better.

The problem is still present. During the day all traffic is balanced over the 8 cores, but when more IRQs are generated, one of the cores is locked for a few minutes and the others are idle. This sound like a software problem,not a hardware one. Would changing the kernel have any effect?

I am thinking of downgrading to 3.8 instead of 3.10.7.

Please let me know if I can look at any logs because dmseg and general info in /var/log/messages are not very helpful.

I have tried increasing the TX buffer (since I had TX drops,not RX). Also, would changing flow control help in any way?

Below I will post all the info I could gather.

```
kernel-3.10.7-gentoo_intel: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 3.10.7-gentoo, #3 SMP Wed Oct 16 13:, RO-rootFS, swap_dev 0x3, Normal VGA
```

```
   [   28.960619] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp10s0f0: link becomes ready

[   28.960853] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): vlan2: link becomes ready

[   28.960953] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): vlan77: link becomes ready

[   29.540441] igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[   29.540656] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp10s0f1: link becomes ready

[   32.825930] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   33.074845] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[  176.270399] igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[  176.520462] igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[  452.500141] igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Down

[  458.300398] igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[ 2820.530105] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[35394.170124] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[39348.720219] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[42038.960160] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[50550.960232] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[55308.080240] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[57878.360050] device enp10s0f0 entered promiscuous mode

[57899.390509] device enp10s0f0 left promiscuous mode

[61213.770243] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[62921.840496] igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[66486.695923] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[66486.940085] device vlan2 entered promiscuous mode

[66486.940095] device enp10s0f0 entered promiscuous mode

[66496.549791] device vlan2 left promiscuous mode

[66496.549795] device enp10s0f0 left promiscuous mode

[66511.030103] device vlan77 entered promiscuous mode

[66511.030108] device enp10s0f0 entered promiscuous mode

[66519.662363] device vlan77 left promiscuous mode

[66519.662372] device enp10s0f0 left promiscuous mode

[69730.910125] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[77370.160085] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[91239.390210] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[94631.280143] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[112820.080161] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[115667.550240] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[116783.600194] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[119957.360192] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[126323.440208] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[129021.040151] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci
```

```
Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.0.3-k

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2013 Intel Corporation.

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 56 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: added PHC on eth0

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: eth0: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x4) a0:36:9f:28:de:b0

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: eth0: PBA No: G15138-002

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 59 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 60 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 61 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 62 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 63 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 64 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 66 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: added PHC on eth1

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: eth1: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x4) a0:36:9f:28:de:b1

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: eth1: PBA No: G15138-002

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igbvf: Intel(R) Gigabit Virtual Function Network Driver - version 2.0.2-k

Oct 22 01:54:11 Host kernel: igbvf: Copyright (c) 2009 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

Oct 22 01:57:46 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 01:57:49 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:02:07 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Down

Oct 22 02:02:17 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:03:29 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Down

Oct 22 02:05:40 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:07:46 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:07:46 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.0.3-k

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2013 Intel Corporation.

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 56 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: added PHC on eth0

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: eth0: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x4) a0:36:9f:28:de:b0

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: eth0: PBA No: G15138-002

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.0: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 59 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 60 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 61 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 62 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 63 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 64 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: irq 66 for MSI/MSI-X

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: added PHC on eth1

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: eth1: (PCIe:2.5Gb/s:Width x4) a0:36:9f:28:de:b1

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: eth1: PBA No: G15138-002

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb 0000:0a:00.1: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igbvf: Intel(R) Gigabit Virtual Function Network Driver - version 2.0.2-k

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igbvf: Copyright (c) 2009 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:13:07 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:15:31 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:15:32 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 02:20:08 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Down

Oct 22 02:20:14 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

Oct 22 19:41:17 Host kernel: igb: enp10s0f0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX
```

```
ethtool -S enp10s0f0             

NIC statistics:

     rx_packets: 6713261053

     tx_packets: 8149992302

     rx_bytes: 868462492958

     tx_bytes: 1064323278843

     rx_broadcast: 20333

     tx_broadcast: 96

     rx_multicast: 382

     tx_multicast: 25987

     multicast: 382

     collisions: 0

     rx_crc_errors: 0

     rx_no_buffer_count: 0

     rx_missed_errors: 0

     tx_aborted_errors: 0

     tx_carrier_errors: 0

     tx_window_errors: 0

     tx_abort_late_coll: 0

     tx_deferred_ok: 0

     tx_single_coll_ok: 0

     tx_multi_coll_ok: 0

     tx_timeout_count: 0

     rx_long_length_errors: 0

     rx_short_length_errors: 0

     rx_align_errors: 0

     tx_tcp_seg_good: 3065384

     tx_tcp_seg_failed: 0

     rx_flow_control_xon: 0

     rx_flow_control_xoff: 0

     tx_flow_control_xon: 0

     tx_flow_control_xoff: 0

     rx_long_byte_count: 868462492958

     tx_dma_out_of_sync: 0

     tx_smbus: 0

     rx_smbus: 0

     dropped_smbus: 0

     os2bmc_rx_by_bmc: 0

     os2bmc_tx_by_bmc: 0

     os2bmc_tx_by_host: 0

     os2bmc_rx_by_host: 0

     tx_hwtstamp_timeouts: 0

     rx_hwtstamp_cleared: 0

     rx_errors: 0

     tx_errors: 0

     tx_dropped: 0

     rx_length_errors: 0

     rx_over_errors: 0

     rx_frame_errors: 0

     rx_fifo_errors: 7120247

     tx_fifo_errors: 0

     tx_heartbeat_errors: 0

     tx_queue_0_packets: 92081

     tx_queue_0_bytes: 12228123

     tx_queue_0_restart: 0

     tx_queue_1_packets: 76862

     tx_queue_1_bytes: 6066275

     tx_queue_1_restart: 0

     tx_queue_2_packets: 8149395255

     tx_queue_2_bytes: 999019849188

     tx_queue_2_restart: 1419920

     tx_queue_3_packets: 119981

     tx_queue_3_bytes: 27543640

     tx_queue_3_restart: 0

     tx_queue_4_packets: 71557

     tx_queue_4_bytes: 5396371

     tx_queue_4_restart: 0

     tx_queue_5_packets: 77695

     tx_queue_5_bytes: 6672958

     tx_queue_5_restart: 0

     tx_queue_6_packets: 80833

     tx_queue_6_bytes: 8673328

     tx_queue_6_restart: 0

     tx_queue_7_packets: 77928

     tx_queue_7_bytes: 9631475

     tx_queue_7_restart: 0

     rx_queue_0_packets: 624188542

     rx_queue_0_bytes: 85298441026

     rx_queue_0_drops: 0

     rx_queue_0_csum_err: 0

     rx_queue_0_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_1_packets: 819315400

     rx_queue_1_bytes: 129439690850

     rx_queue_1_drops: 100370

     rx_queue_1_csum_err: 1

     rx_queue_1_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_2_packets: 730873624

     rx_queue_2_bytes: 77280769165

     rx_queue_2_drops: 0

     rx_queue_2_csum_err: 1

     rx_queue_2_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_3_packets: 949674258

     rx_queue_3_bytes: 107596104718

     rx_queue_3_drops: 168761

     rx_queue_3_csum_err: 0

     rx_queue_3_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_4_packets: 860603506

     rx_queue_4_bytes: 109811608414

     rx_queue_4_drops: 32423

     rx_queue_4_csum_err: 0

     rx_queue_4_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_5_packets: 597182915

     rx_queue_5_bytes: 74355010294

     rx_queue_5_drops: 0

     rx_queue_5_csum_err: 1

     rx_queue_5_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_6_packets: 982842180

     rx_queue_6_bytes: 116258215152

     rx_queue_6_drops: 5866625

     rx_queue_6_csum_err: 0

     rx_queue_6_alloc_failed: 0

     rx_queue_7_packets: 1141460380

     rx_queue_7_bytes: 113834698297

     rx_queue_7_drops: 952068

     rx_queue_7_csum_err: 0

     rx_queue_7_alloc_failed: 0
```

```
ethtool --show-pause enp10s0f0

Pause parameters for enp10s0f0:

Autonegotiate:   on

RX:      on

TX:      off

```

```
  cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       CPU4       CPU5       CPU6       CPU7       

  0:         23          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          1          1          0          0          0          0          1          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          7          6          7          8          6          7          8          8   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0          0          0          1          1          1          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:      12452      12322      12430      12447      12267      12264      12329      12358   IO-APIC-fasteoi   megasas

 19:        113        117        116        114        112        107        118        110   IO-APIC-fasteoi   radeon

 20:        876        804        796        768        809        803        787        794   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb5

 21:     145374     146128     146115     145615     145901     145778     146060     146073   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:      14720      14351      14563      14359      14493      14711      14553      14479   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ata_piix

 40:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 41:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 42:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 43:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 44:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 45:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      aerdrv, PCIe PME

 46:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      PCIe PME

 49:          1          1          0          0          1          1          1          0   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0

 50:   48170079   48182347   48220817   48183549   48237246   48203025   48225044   48169956   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-0

 51:   47568766   47509990   47528267   47448415   47496689   47467061   47521676   47535430   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-1

 52:  105982452  105961150  105933963  105902679  105966276  105883157  105994237  105957781   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-2

 53:   49143337   49150401   49175481   49144484   49170617   49144080   49160851   49154764   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-3

 54:   57429766   57449071   57486970   57449579   57496402   57447724   57483911   57453473   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-4

 55:   45940306   45957051   45981055   45977037   45998691   45956681   45977079   45944355   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-5

 56:   53897370   53902581   53917903   53916726   53930103   53901283   53925538   53900167   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-6

 57:   61811556   61812093   61854244   61836981   61864005   61817848   61851151   61825087   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f0-TxRx-7

 58:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          2   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1

 59:   86266846   86279867   86286736   86273903   86286950   86251393   86290874   86270407   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-0

 60:   82169924   82188185   82153105   82190199   82133161   82225938   82132911   82192400   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-1

 61:   82330627   82298642   82285150   82310156   82279499   82316200   82276736   82298330   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-2

 62:   81386378   81401652   81362549   81413904   81370541   81431054   81375453   81394518   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-3

 63:   82357082   82376141   82321029   82391450   82305567   82391315   82304362   82357558   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-4

 64:   83381018   83364559   83364605   83374100   83344195   83372073   83366713   83359588   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-5

 65:   85125444   85121401   85126157   85134889   85099788   85127567   85110886   85123998   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-6

 66:   83174251   83179885   83136686   83187382   83155425   83198673   83137466   83197107   PCI-MSI-edge      enp10s0f1-TxRx-7

NMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:    2596389    2453502    2314688    2448363    2386716    2102463    1882983    2167545   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

IWI:     220670     151476     136588     219780     177588     105710      67144     128912   IRQ work interrupts

RTR:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

RES:    1585305     297256     297796     331547     339511     318180     348732     309466   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       7082      16357       7799      10670       6589      17118       7779      11503   Function call interrupts

TLB:      29849      30612      30630      31893      70780      71144      71212      71866   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:        434        434        434        434        434        434        434        434   Machine check polls

ERR:          0
```

```
cat /proc/irq/58/smp_affinity

ff

 cat /proc/irq/49/smp_affinity

ff 
```

```
 netstat -i

Kernel Interface table

Iface      MTU    RX-OK       RX-ERR   RX-DRP   RX-OVR    TX-OK       TX-ERR TX-DRP TX-OVR Flg

enp10s0f  1500    6706141791   0         3      7120247    8177092948  0      0      0     BMRU

enp10s0f  1500    10274109403  0         0      20958662   8772478426  0      0      0     BMRU

lo       65536     6861        0         0      0          6861        0      0      0     LRU

vlan2     1500     2145487419  0         16     0          3088173138  0      17     0     BMRU  
```

----------

